# 1970 cadillac deville



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

will it be okay to run 13's reversed on a 1970 cadi deville? also if it is okay to do any other modifying? thanks!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

IT WONT FIT IN THE BACK CAUSE OF THE SKIRTS


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

So, can I bring this topic up again?
I have a 1970 Deville Convert and I am planning on putting some wheels on it. Are 13's out of the question? Standards? What does work? I have seen the posts on the big bodies, and know guys with them. I know some tricks they are using, but I don't think some of them apply to this car. I just want to ask if anyone has had personal experience with this exact car. I want to know what I am going to order before I have to take a salesmans word for fitment. I would rather not make any major mods. I have the skirts of course, and can trim. Whats the deal using spacers? and do you guys like rolling 14x6 rears and 14x7 fronts? And those are standards right?
So any help would be appriciated or if you dealers out there know whats up and want to make me a deal, I been ready for a little while already! 
PLEASE HELP, I cant be seen in these hubcaps NO MORE! :rofl: 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

pix came from socios car show topic.
these were at the show last sunday. they look like 70 caddy's.


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet real close those are 66-67-68 But still thats close enough. Those look like 15's too.
Kool Thanks so far!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

not sure what size theyr riding on but next week ill be at the devotions shows and ill ask the dude.


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

Sweet Thanks I would appriciate it! Looks like might be standard rear and reverse fronts.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

for sure homie.


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

I know they fit only thing you have to do is modify your skirts and put on some spacers.
i've put on some 14x7 rev.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> I know they fit only thing you have to do is modify your skirts and put on some spacers.
> i've put on some 14x7 rev.
> 
> Yo man is there anyway I can get the step by step instructions for my 69 and also any probs you have ran in to usin the spacers! thanks homie
> ...


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

> > I know they fit only thing you have to do is modify your skirts and put on some spacers.
> > i've put on some 14x7 rev.
> >
> > Yo man is there anyway I can get the step by step instructions for my 69 and also any probs you have ran in to usin the spacers! thanks homie
> ...


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice! Great response and great information!
Nice car too! 
Thanks! 
Post more info anyone if you have more personal experiences.
I was thinkin I could live with 14x7 standards, with out having to do much, Im lazy! But thatsd an AWESOME trick with the skirt! I didnt want to cut off my bracket, but now I understand how that work in the pics. 
SUPA KILLA!


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

This has been the most helpful information that I have received about my car.....

TO THA TOP again


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

Glad to help! :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I think I'm ready for my wheels now


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jun 4 2008, 02:03 AM~10790935
> *I think I'm ready for my wheels now
> *


Show us the pics of your progress.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

oh most definitely progress pics will be in my build thread. I don't have a welder yet so I may have to try another method..but now that I have the concept down I may be able to make it work.

I get my car back tomorrow


----------



## Double-A (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i had 14x7 supremes on the back of my 69 and left the skirt off. it cleared fine, i have a 70 now and would just runs standards in the back if it was to put wires on.


----------



## suecyde (Nov 8, 2007)

I dont see why anyone is having probs with this....i am running 15x7 Aplliance Fine Wires with 165x70 Wide Whites.. and skirts with no probs...why would you have issues with smaller wheels?

this pic dont got the skirts on...but shows they dont stick out...









I plan on throwin these 14x7s on soon soo dont see any probs...


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I think that the backspacing is different on the appliance wheels, unlike a 14x7 rev spoke. also your wheel is a standard wheel.


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>BUMP</span>*


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

still seeing questions about this.....

BUMP


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

So 14x6 reverse will fit with no mods.


----------



## DRUNK RIV (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone need skirts for a '69 Caddy?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 22 2008, 06:14 PM~11151408
> *So 14x6 reverse will fit with no mods.
> *



Yo man simple fix it on page 1 if you need it.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Bump for the Cadys.


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 30 2008, 06:38 PM~10774142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the burgundy 1 is a 68 & the white 1 is a 65,they both have 14's reverse in da front and standards in the rear da white 1 is running 175x70


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

bump from the archives


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Old ass thread. But :roflmao: at 13's on these cars.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

thanks homie...need info on shorter rear end...one that will bolt up to a FORD...used to have a 72' sedan deville witha 472>>>loved that muther! i grinded down the calipers to fit my 14's, and i just rand standards all the way...i aint doin that shit this time homie! im runn reverse 14x7 all the way around if i cut my fingers off by dropping the rear end on them doing it! GOD bless...


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

14x7 front 14x6 back..that will fitt...
13s...Spacersssssss....
GOODLUCK!!!


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@May 30 2008, 06:38 PM~10774142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i like the color combo on the lac


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

14x6 will fit with a modification to the skirts and possibly 14x7 with the same mod. I cut the latch on my skirts and the 14x6 went on no problem.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: good info thanx


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

one of the best fix its on here


----------

